# XBL to be discontinued for original console and its games.



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This from Xbox themselves. I hope there arent too many out there still enjoying what is pretty much retro online console gaming now. I suspect the Halo 2 crowd, of which there are still plenty, are going to be a little upset.



Major Nelson said:


> Xbox LIVE being discontinued for Original Xbox consoles and games
> 
> 
> I wanted to let you know that on April 15, 2010 Microsoft will discontinue Xbox LIVE service for original Xbox consoles and games, including Xbox 1 games playable on Xbox 360. Our first step in this process will be to turn off auto-renewals for those members who only use Xbox LIVE on a v1 Xbox. While I can’t comment on the specifics, this change will allow us to continue evolving the LIVE service with new features and experiences that fully harness the power of Xbox 360 and the Xbox LIVE community. We did not make this decision lightly, but after careful consideration and review we realize that this decision will allow us unprecedented flexibility for future features.
> ...


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have talked to a few friends that play Halo 2 online I will not repeat what was said .....let's just say that they were not happy with Microsoft on this decision.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I can see many people being just plain angry at this one, but they are adding some new features to XBL and the old games are no longer compatible. Its always painful when an old server gets turned off, but its the price of progress I guess.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I think this will put a dent in Xbox loyalty. The painful part is all the time put into original titles that will have to be repeated to play online with the 360. For example I have countless hours invested in PGR2 which is arguably the best online racer ever that I will have to repeat in order to play online again. So sad.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I was talking to some friends online last night and some said we wnt even be able to play original title on line with the 360! Does anyone know if this is the case? Sorry just re read the quote and it seems it is true. This is worse than I thought. Bad decision M$. This is going to anger many gamers, me included.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Instal said:


> I was talking to some friends online last night and some said we wnt even be able to play original title on line with the 360! Does anyone know if this is the case? Sorry just re read the quote and it seems it is true. This is worse than I thought. Bad decision M$. This is going to anger many gamers, me included.


Original games are just emulated on the xbox 360, so you wont be able to use them on that either as they are still just an original title.

I know its going to annoy a lot of people, but MS want to upgrade XBL, and its either dont upgrade the service or discontinue the incompatible old games. A tough decision no doubt, but for the better in the end hopefully.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> Original games are just emulated on the xbox 360, so you wont be able to use them on that either as they are still just an original title.
> 
> I know its going to annoy a lot of people, but MS want to upgrade XBL, and its either dont upgrade the service or discontinue the incompatible old games. A tough decision no doubt, but for the better in the end hopefully.


Is it really a matter of one or the other? I certainly can't answer this question with any certainty but if I had to guess I'd say it's more a matter of more convenient or less expensive than can't do it unless. I'm going to fish around and see what I can find out.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

It seems M$ is bieing tight lipped about the real reason for this decision. Call me a conspiracy theorist (my wife does) but this reeks of something to hide. I plan on some PGR2 on line in the next few weeks for sure.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

There is always a chance they are planning something big and want to wait before they announce it (you know how the gaming industry is about the quickest there is a copying a good idea), at least if I was trying to be optimistic I might believe that.


----------

